# ELoxiertes Rahmen Putzen



## sekt88 (16. April 2009)

Yo, 

Ich bin kein Putzteufel, aber ab und zu möchte ich mein schwarz eloxierter Helius RC sauber machen. Bis jetzt, krieg ich das Ding nicht richtig sauber.

Any tips?

...und bitte kein blöde Antworten. 

Thanks, 

Sekt88


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2009)

Hi Sekt,
ich reibe meinen Rahmen immer nach dem Putzen mit WD40 ein(es gehen auch andere Öle), sieht dann aus wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (16. April 2009)

thanks!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

@sekt88 WD 40 is zu aggresiv.

 am besten wird es mit 
TIEFENPFLEGER von ARMOR ALL  sauber,-
 oder ähnliches.


----------



## sekt88 (16. April 2009)

thanks again!!


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

gibts da keine probleme mit den decals? das sauberkeitsproblem hindert mich noch ein wenig am bronze elox.



btw: kann man gepulverte rahmen wieder beizen und eloxieren? falls das koi-camo doch mal blöd werden sollte. nur so als gedankenstrch. hüstel. :d


----------



## kitor (16. April 2009)

Leute,

ich habe schon mehrere eloxierte NicÂ´s gehabt und sie immer mit diesem Zeug von Polo vollkommen problemlos sauber bekommen. Es ist ein Bike cleaner, der in der 1,5l SprÃ¼hflasche in blau kommt und ca. 7,-â¬ kostet. Ist wie Felgenreiniger. Kostet ca. 7,-â¬ und funktioniert perfekt. einsprÃ¼hen warten abwaschen fertig.

Ansosnten SpÃ¼li und BÃ¼rste klappt genauso gut, ist nur mit bÃ¼rsten verbunden.

Und ja, ich bin pingelig.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @sekt88 WD 40 is zu aggresiv.
> 
> am besten wird es mit
> TIEFENPFLEGER von ARMOR ALL  sauber,-
> oder ähnliches.




 wie gesagt das ARMOR ALL  is für nach der wäsche....

(was ein deutsch?)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

guter hinweis. danke. wie heisst daszeug genau? polo ist ja nicht weit von mir.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie gesagt das ARMOR ALL  is für nach der wäsche....
> 
> (was ein deutsch?)



ihr geht ja auch auf aldi.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ihr geht ja auch auf aldi.



das  heist 
"bei Aldi bei"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)




----------



## c_w (16. April 2009)

Ich hab festgestellt, dass es da anscheinend arge Unterschiede im Eloxat zu geben scheint, je nach Jahrgang. Das schwarz-eloxal von 2007 laesst sich weitaus besser reinigen als das 2008er... kann das jemand bestaetigen? Vll auch Falco, habt ihr da das Rezept geaendert? *g*
Oder ist das eine Einbildung meinerseits...

Also mein Rad wird auch bei Reinigung mit viel Liebe und Wasser nicht wirklich sauber, sobald es wieder trocken ist, sieht es schmutzig aus wie eh und je. Stoert mich aber nicht, ich wuerd auch nicht auf die Idee kommen es deshalb mit irgendwas einzuschmieren oder so. Ist mir die Gefahr auch viel zu gross, ausversehen die Bremsscheiben einzusauen oder so :-D

Wenn das Rad allerdings seltenerweise mal in die Werkstatt muss (Lager ausbauen und reinigen und so mach ich nicht selber), nerven die immer rum, dass es so dreckig waere ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

c_w  genau so ist es...
 nach der reinigung trocknen lassen. 
 dann vorsichtig mit ARMOR ALL oder ähnlichem einsrühen,-

 du wirst sehen ,-es wird glänzen als wäre es gepulvert. 


das zeug ist antistatisch,-u. lässt somit keinen neuen schmutz rann.

 blos auf die scheibe darf es nicht kommen.


----------



## kitor (16. April 2009)

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/-/...age/2/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

Polo Gel-Spezialreiniger


----------



## haha (16. April 2009)

das problem kenn ich von meinem mattschwarz.. verhält sich ähnlich wie elox. ich nehm immer so nen billig glasreiniger vom aldi (glas fee, glaub ich). da kostet die flasche bisschen über nen euro. rad mit wasser reinigen, grobes entfernen. dann abtropfen lassen, glasfee drauf und mit ner weichen bürste gut rumwerkeln, dann passt wieder alles..


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/-/...age/2/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html
> 
> Polo Gel-Spezialreiniger



danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (16. April 2009)

Die Frage ist jetzt was sagt Nicolai/Falco?


----------



## kitor (16. April 2009)

Das Zeug was ich gepostet habe, ist mir vor einigen Jahre hier im Forum empfohlen worden. Ich habe es probiert und es ist wirklich klasse. 

Also Leute ran da!


----------



## haha (16. April 2009)

neeeeeeee, meins is aber besser


----------



## BigBenDevil (16. April 2009)

Fahre selber ein Nicolai um genau zu sein Nucleon TST Evo von 2007 in elox Schwarz.Putze es immer mit Finish Line Bikereiniger der bekommt jeden Schmutz runter!
Bike nass machen darufsprÃ¼hen,warten bis der Schaum wech ist und abspÃ¼len...
Sieht aus wie neu!
Kostet 12â¬ fÃ¼r 1 Liter und hÃ¤lt ca 10 WÃ¤schen


----------



## Kor74 (16. April 2009)

Ich putze meinen garnicht. Elox Bronze.
Fahre lieber damit.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Ich putze meinen garnicht. Elox Bronze.
> Fahre lieber damit.



du bist unser held...


----------



## kitor (16. April 2009)

So, dieser Thread ist nun lang genug. Bitte nicht mehr posten. Am Ende kommt noch jemand auf die Idee, dass im Nicolai Forum mehr geputzt als gefahren wird.


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @sekt88 WD 40 is zu aggresiv.
> 
> am besten wird es mit
> TIEFENPFLEGER von ARMOR ALL  sauber,-
> oder ähnliches.



Wenn man es Direkt sprüht gebe ich dir Recht, ich mach das aber auf nen
Lappen und reibe dann den Rahmen damit ab, nachdem ich ihn mit Wasser
und Spüli sauber gemacht habe.




kitor schrieb:


> So, dieser Thread ist nun lang genug. Bitte nicht mehr posten. Am Ende kommt noch jemand auf die Idee, dass im Nicolai Forum mehr geputzt als gefahren wird.





Gruß Guru.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2009)

Ich mach den groben Dreck mit Wasser weg und ab und zu mal ein bißchen Motorex Bikeshine drauf. Das funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut, wobei Eloxal auf jeden Fall putzintensiver als Lack ist. Man sollte unbedingt drauf achten, einen einigermaßen sauberen Lappen zu verwenden, damit man den Dreck auch runter nimmt und nicht nur als grauen Schleier vereilt.


----------



## Bikenachi (19. April 2009)

Moin-da hab ich noch einen: 3M Stainless Steel Cleaner and Polish ( ich sag nur 5 Sterne) "Sauber" und Pflege in einem und top zu verarbeiten...
Nicolai Helius 2005 schwarz elox.!!!
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. April 2009)

Microfasertuch und Spüli-Wasser.....klappt wunderbar und den Bremsscheiben macht das auch nix !!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2009)

..ich mach auch wd40 auf´n lappen (weich) und reibs nach dem gründlichen waschen ab .... aber is schon echt intensiv, bis es wieder richtig gut  aussieht .... deshalb putz ich meinen beiden schwarz eloxierten eher weniger ....


----------



## zuspät (21. April 2009)

glasreiniger hilft immer und duschgel


----------



## Starkbier (21. April 2009)

ich nehm das meinige auch immer mit in die dusche


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2009)

..whirl-pool soll auch gut funzen ....


----------



## chrisle (29. März 2013)

Alter Thread, aber aktuelles Thema:
Wenn ich meinen Blau elox Rahmen abspritze und mit einem Schwamm und etwas spüli sauber gemacht habe leuchtet er förmlich und sieht bombastisch aus. Sobald er aber dann getrocknet ist, sieht er dreckig und Stumpf aus. 

Ist die armor all Lösung von Khujand noch der wirksame Geheimtipp ?
Hat das WD40 bei irgendwem Spuren hinterlassen ?

Danke


----------



## franky-biking (29. März 2013)

Ich reinige seit nem jahrzehnt alle Eloxalrahmen, u.a.  auch meine Nicolais nur mit Silikonspray (von Runge). Das funktioniert noch besser. Armor All hat für mich nicht soo doll (nix für ungut) funktioniert.


----------



## Spletti (29. März 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ich reinige seit nem jahrzehnt alle Eloxalrahmen, u.a.  auch meine Nicolais nur mit Silikonspray (von Runge). Das funktioniert noch besser. Armor All hat für mich nicht soo doll (nix für ungut) funktioniert.



werd ich direkt mal probieren!


----------



## chrisle (30. März 2013)

Kann man da jedes silikonspray nehmen? 
Gehe nachher mal in den Baumarkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. März 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ich reinige seit nem jahrzehnt alle Eloxalrahmen, u.a.  auch meine Nicolais nur mit Silikonspray (von Runge). Das funktioniert noch besser. Armor All hat für mich nicht soo doll (nix für ungut) funktioniert.


Jepp,  so mache ich es auch, und der Dreck purzelt runter


Spletti schrieb:


> werd ich direkt mal probieren!


aber üffpasse wird alles super flutschich _(auch die Bremsen) _ich sprühe es, in sichere entfernung, auf einen Lappen und verreibe es dan auf den Rahmen Sicher ist sicher


chrisle schrieb:


> Kann man da jedes silikonspray nehmen?
> Gehe nachher mal in den Baumarkt..


außer Preisunterschiede , gibt es noch;  vergleiche doch einfach mal die Inhaltsangaben _oder frage deinen Artzt oder Apotheker_
Ich persönlich habe diese noch nie so richtig meine aufmerksamkeit gewidmet Kucksdu
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## chrisle (30. März 2013)

Ok wird heute gekauft. Berichte dann.


----------



## chrisle (30. März 2013)

So habe Silikonspray der Firma Caramba gekauft.
Ai caramba das scheint zu funktionieren, der Rahmen leuchtet wie neu


----------



## xtr_shadow (3. April 2013)

ich benutze immer einen nassen Lappen und Cockpitpflege fürs finish 
die schöne Ökobilanz als Radfahrer versaut man dann mit dem großzügigen Einsatz solchen Bikereinigern


----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2013)

biologisch abbaubar silikon spray


----------



## franky-biking (4. April 2013)

Was meint ihr wie stark umweltbelastend das Eloxalverfahren an sich ist!
Dagegen sind die Bikereiniger Weisenkinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (4. April 2013)

an sich meine ich Bikereiniger
wenn es ums recyceln geht sind eLoxierte Aluteile umweltfreundlicher als gepulverte oder lackierte Teile
beim eloxieren an sich kann das im privaten Rahmen zur Panscherei ausarten
wenn das eine Fachbetrieb macht sieht das bestimmt schon besser aus


----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2013)

Da müsste man sich mehr gedanken beim Auto und Flugzeug machen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

servus! welchen LAPPEN nehmt ihr fürs putzen? Das eloxal ist so rau das die fusseln hängen bleiben


----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> servus! welchen LAPPEN nehmt ihr fürs putzen? Das eloxal ist so rau das die fusseln hängen bleiben


Alte Lappenaus baumwolle eignet sich gut.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------

